# E2 Visa App Self v's Attorney



## DVO100 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am about to start the process of renewing my E2 Visa. Does anyone on here have experience of doing the app yourself?

Or, does anyone have a great recommendation on an Immigration Lawyer versed in E2 Visa Apps?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

DVO100 said:


> I am about to start the process of renewing my E2 Visa. Does anyone on here have experience of doing the app yourself?
> 
> Or, does anyone have a great recommendation on an Immigration Lawyer versed in E2 Visa Apps?


quite possible to do it yourself if you are confident in knowing what you 
are doing 

You dont say what State you are in ..

if you want a UK based lawyer 
E2 Visa Lawyer | EB-5 Visa Attorney | U.S. Immigration Law Firm in London | Hodkinson Law


----------



## DVO100 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

Many thanks! I am in TN and am not sure of the benefit of having UK based v's US based expert. As for doing it myself - I would tackle it, if I had a Step 1, Step 2 Guide...........? do you know of one?


----------



## oloroso (Oct 25, 2010)

DVO100 said:


> I am about to start the process of renewing my E2 Visa. Does anyone on here have experience of doing the app yourself?
> 
> Or, does anyone have a great recommendation on an Immigration Lawyer versed in E2 Visa Apps?


I'm also on an E2... If you're renewing, is it not through the company you work for? Who was used for the original Visa?

My company used their lawyers over in the USA to compile my app, and there was a ton of supporting paperwork I used.


----------



## DVO100 (Oct 5, 2010)

oloroso said:


> I'm also on an E2... If you're renewing, is it not through the company you work for? Who was used for the original Visa?
> 
> My company used their lawyers over in the USA to compile my app, and there was a ton of supporting paperwork I used.


thanks for your input! You are correct about the company doing the app - however, we own the company - and its my husband as CEO then that has to renew, with me as the "derivative" (I have been called worse!) . 

Many thanks, !


----------

